
Ask HN: Why don't streaming sites like Netflix use internal torrents? - philshem
Their bandwidth is a noticeable fraction of all internet traffic. It seems they could drastically lower their bandwidth costs. This would allow either lower subscription costs (or make a gap for competition).
======
janandonly
I think Spotify when iT stated as a New company under the hood worked with
Torrent likely to save on bandwith.

Maybe Netflix doesn't becuase a lot of customers have deplorable slow
connections as it is, and uploading next to downloading makes the experience
worse...

